# Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg



## pUmUkeL (13. Januar 2005)

Moin Jungs ! |wavey: 


Wollte euch mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrung hat mit der Flußstrecke, denn ich fahre da sehr oft vorbei und es sieht für die Fliege wie zum vernaschen aus!

War auch schon mal mit einem Boot der "Luna" vor 100 Jahren auf dem Fluß!

Außerdem habe ich mal gehört das die dort sogar Flußlachse einsetzen???

Würde mich über Erlebenissberichte bzw. ein paar Tips freuen !

Welche Zulassungen brauche ich dort ??


Vielen Dank im Voraus #6


----------



## Tobsn (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

Was sind den Flusslachse?


----------



## pUmUkeL (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

Das frage ich mich auch ?!

Kennst du dich denn aus in dieser region ?


----------



## gofishing (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

Im Bereich der Neetzeeinmündung werden Meerforellen gefangen.

Das sind dann aber alles Aufsteigen.

Ich persönlich lasse die in Ruhe und als Absteiger schmecken die mir persönlich nicht.
Also alles eine Geschmacksache

TL

Ralph


----------



## pUmUkeL (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort ! :m 

Hast du denn selber dort mit der Fliege schon gefischt?

sieht ja ganz gut aus!

Wo bekomme ich den die Gastkarten in Lüneburg ?????


----------



## gofishing (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

Mit Fliege schon, aber ich habe "nur" Rapfen und Zander gefangen. #6 

EIne MeFo mit Blinker, aber die schwimmt bestimmt immer noch dort. |supergri 

Gastkarten habe ich im Moment keine Ahnung.
Bin auch schon 3 Jahre raus aus dem Verein und darf dort somit nicht mehr fischen. Ist aber eine schöne Stelle.
Am besten mal an der kleinen Schleuse probieren.
Dort findest Du immer die ein oder andere MeFo, wenn sie da sind.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Red Hair (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

Hallo pUmUkeL,

soweit mir bekannt, ist die Ilmenau kein freies Gewässer. Die Strecken bei den Ortschaften Jastorf, Oldershausen bis Wittorf, Winsen Luhe und bei Hoopte sind an die Vereine AV Frühauf 1910, SFV Elbe, FSV Hoopte-Winsen und SAK Lüneburg verpachtet. Im allgemeinen bekommt man dort Tageskarten nur, wenn ein Vereinsmitglied dich mitnimmt, jedenfalls ist das bei uns so (Fühauf 1910). Wenn die wissen willst wer welche Gewässer hat, dann bekommst du die Infos beim HSB am Schlump oder gehst zu Brüggen, der hat eine Gewässerkarte von HH und Umgebung in der die Vereine stehen.
Hoffe das hilft.
Gruß
Red


----------



## pUmUkeL (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

Ja vielen Dank! #6 

Ich überlege mir, gerade weil die strecke sehr schön ist in deinen Verien zu wechseln!

Das nicht erst heute !  

Ich fische eh eigentlich ausschließlich mit Fliege und da habt ihr ja ein paar gute Gewässer!

Ansonsten bin ich immer anner Ostsee auf MeFo


Lohnt es sich den für FliFi zu euch zu kommen ?!


mfg pUmUkeL


----------



## gofishing (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

Frühauf war ich auch.

Bahlburger Au 
Staersbach
Obere Este
Unter Este

Lese dort mal das Kleingedruckte.

Erstmal kostet das ganze nochmal extra
Das sehe ich ja noch ein.

Dann aber auch nur wenn DU eine FLIEGENFISCHERPRÜFUNG ablegst die sonst auf der Welt nirgendwo gilt.
Regel aus den Fingern gesaugt. Kostet natürlich Geld soeine Prüfung.

Angeln darfst Du dann an der unteren Este sogar 6mal im Monat und in der Oberen Este auch 4mal im Monat.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## pUmUkeL (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

Vielen Dank Ralph, für disen nicht unwichtigen Beitrag!

Schade aber mal gucken vielleicht tue ich mir das an!

Denn es sind nicht zu verarchtende Gewässer die sie für die Fliege haben!

Naja vielen Dank trotzdem die Strecke der Ilmenau ist für die denn eine Gastkarte zu haben ?


----------



## Windmaster (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

Hallo,

über die Illmenau war mal ein Bericht in der Zeitschrift "Fliegenfischen". Da sind die einzelnen Abschnitte beschrieben und auch die Kontaktadressen für den jeweiligen Abschnitt bzw wer Dir da weiterhelfen kann.

Zufällig hab´ ich den Artikel noch...... :g 
Kann Dir sonst die Aressen mal geben, oder ich scan Dir die Seiten ein und schicke sie Dir zu.  :m


----------



## Ace (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

stimmt...da hatte ich auch was gelesen. Zumindest für bestimmte Abschnitte soll es Gastkarten geben. Hab dann mal mit einem Kollegen darüber gesprochen und der hat nur Abgewinkt.

"...da wo die Gastkarten ausgegeben werden ist kaum Uferzugang möglich, und die paar stellen wo man rankommt sind völlig überfischt..."

Ich selber habe es allerdings noch nie ausprobiert.

@Ralph
Wow, das sind ja geile bestimmungen. 
Von dieser Fliegenfischerprüfung habe ich auch mal gehört...reine Geldschneiderei.
Und dann darf man wirklich soooo oft fischen gehen...mannoman

Mathias


----------



## gofishing (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

Leider bin ich mit meiner Frau etwas unüberlegt in den Verein eingetreten. Also Aufnahmegebühr plus Jahresbeitrag mal 2.

Ich habe mich leider nicht vorher für alle Details informiert.

Für kilometerlange Streckenabschnitte sucht man vergebens eine legale Parkmöglichkeit.
Befischt haben wir dann eigentlich nur noch den Tidenbereich der Ilmenau. Geilomat Rapfen auf Sicht an 5er Rute ist Adrenalin pur. Aber wie gesagt alles Vergangenheit und Teichangler bin ich nun mal nicht.

Grß

Ralph


----------



## pUmUkeL (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

oh ja das kann ich sehr gut verstehen!

Vielen Dank auch das du mich auf das Detail hinweist damit ich nicht den selben Fehler mache!

Die Strecke der Ilmenau, ist die den prinzipiel mit einer ganz normalen Gastkarte zu befischen ?

Und wo Stillst du den jetzt deine Sucht ?

Lohnt sich dre obere freie teil des Alsterlaufes ?

Danke schon mal


----------



## gofishing (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

@pUmUkeL

Ich habe nicht behauptet das ein Beitritt in diesen Verein ein Fehler ist.

Ich persönlich habe nur nicht meinen Arzt oder Apotheker gefragt ob die kleingedruckten Nebenwirkungen bei mir eine allergische Reaktion hervorrufen.

Jedem das seine.

War alles nur als Info gedacht.
Ich halte hier keinen ab einem Verein beizutreten.

Leider kann ich ohne Verein viele "gute" Elbstrecken nicht befischen. Also ab an die Küste. Und meine 5er Rute fische ich hauptsächlich in dänischen Auen oder beim Bodetreffen.


TL

Ralph


----------



## pUmUkeL (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

OK vielen Dank ne ne so hab ich das auch nicht aufgefasst 

Windmaster ich wäre dir sehr dankbar wenn du mir das mal per Email schicken könnetst

mwaldtmann@yahoo.de   :m 


Ansonsten Danke ich euch allen für die Hilfe !

An der Ostsee bin ich normaler weise auch immer, nur suchte ich noch nach einer alternative für ne halbe Stunde fahrt!

Nen freund von mir hat eine 8 Km Strecke der Krückau gepachtet dann werde ich wohl wieder hin gehen |wavey:  der hat da auch alles drin...


Aber irgendwie reitz mich die Ilmenau schon, deswegen teste ich auch zu gegebener Zeit mal die Gastkarte....


MfG Martin


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

Hallo!
Was ein Fliegenfischer unter "Flußlachsen" versteht, würd mich wirklich mal interessieren. Vielleicht eine neue Variation der "Lachsforelle"?
Ich kenne die Ilmenau im Gebiet Winsen - Bardowiek ganz gut. Habe sie allerdings eigentlich niemals giezielt auf Salominiden befischt. War auch ein tollen Gewässer zum Wettfischen.
Sie beinhaltet neben der einen oder anderen Meerforelle auch schon mal einen Lachs. Interessanter auf Dauer ist allerdings die große Vielfalt und die größe der Fische dort. Ich habe aus der Ilmenau schon sehr viele Alande um 5 Pfund gefangen. 3pfünder sind kein Problem. Irgendwo habe ich noch ein Bild liegen, welches ich einmal zum Thema Artenvielfalt mit der Stippe gemacht habe: Aaland, Rotfeder, Rotauge, Karpfen, Brassen, Aal, Regenbogenforelle und eine 45er Äsche waren an dem Tage die Vertreter.
Dazu kommen in den Bereichen vor den Stauwehren tolle Hechte, Zander und manch guter Barsch. Was willst du mehr??


----------



## pUmUkeL (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

Danke #6 

Genau das ist die Strecke wo ich immer vorbei fahre direkt unter der Schnellstraße gleich nach der Autobahn!

Hört sich sehr gut an... das man da gut fängt und das es dazu noch Landschaftlich schön ist auch... 

Genau mein Ding da fühlen sich meine Fliegen wohl  |bla: 

Nur noch eine Frage ist das jetzt die Strecke des "Früh auf" ?

Oder wenn welcher Angelverien wenn wie beitreten oder lieber Gastkarte ?


Vielen Dank mafg puMuKeL


----------



## gofishing (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

Wenn sich nix geändert hat teilen sich 
Früh Auf
SFV Elbe
FSV Hoopte-Winsen und
SAK Lüneburg

die Ilmenau/Ilmenaukanal

Egal welchem Verein Du Dich anschließt Du dafst alle Abschnitte befischen.

Ansonsten würde ich mich erstmal schlaumachen welcher Verein wieviel kostet, welche Reviere sonst noch angeboten werden und wo diese dann liegen (ganz wichtig).

Artenvielfalt und Anzahl muß ein anderes Gewässer erst mal vorweisen.

Zu Gastkarten kann ich leider nix sagen.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## pUmUkeL (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

Vielen Dank Raph #6 


komme gerade ausm Keller und habe mir wie jeden Winter ein Paar Fliegen gebunden! 

Heute waren es Hecht Streamer   !
Zusammen mit meinem doch wesentlich älteren Meister |wavey: 

Ich werde mich bei diesen Angelvereinen mal schlau machen |evil: 

Ich hoffe das ich dann da auch schon bald meine neue Evotec LW ausprobieren kann .

Gibt es sonst noch irgendetwas zusagen was irgendwelche Erfahrungen tips oder anderes ?????

Schreibt was ihr wollt bin über alles Dankbar :m


----------



## Red Hair (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

Ich will hier Früh Auf nicht verteidigen, aber zu dem Kleingedruckten möchte ich noch was sagen.

1. Es kostet 20€ im Jahr zusätzlich um die Salmonidengewässer zu nutzen.
   Teuer? Ich weiß nicht, wenn ich höre was andere dafür nehmen.
2. Warum extra Kohle. Weil Früh Auf mit anderen Vereinen sehr viel tut damit wir die Forelle und andere überhaupt noch fangen können. Schau mal auf die Seiten.
http://www.h-juhnke.de/index.htm
http://www.anglerverein-fruehauf.de/bruthaus1.htm

3. Ich hab keinen anderen Verein gefunden, der mir Salmonidengewässer angeboten hat.

Gruß
Red


----------



## Red Hair (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

Ach ja die blöde Prüfung.

Soweit ich weiß macht das Früh Auf intern. Meine Prüfung, die hat mich 50€ gekostet, haben die anerkannt. 

Gruß
Red


----------



## gofishing (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

@Red

Mir ging es doch gar nicht um schlechtmachen.
Hatte ich doch geschrieben.

Mit den 20 EURO extra hätte ich auch leben können (auch geschrieben)

Das der Verein sich sehr stark für die Aufzucht einsetzt war mir von Anfang an bekannt.

Ansonsten wie schon beschrieben.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Red Hair (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ilmenau Bei Lüneburg*

@ gofisching

Ich hab dein posting auch nicht als schlechtmachen betrachtet. #6 
Ich finde auch nicht alles gut. Wollte nur denen, die nur mal so reinschauen, zeigen was an so einem Gewässer alles dran hängt.

War nicht böse gemeint #h 

Gruß
Red


----------

